

Why do people leave their signature "Sent from my iPhone"? - seanmccann
http://liftinteractive.com/news/2010/aug/17/sent-my-iphone-and-mobile-email-signatures/

======
stevefink
Signatures have existed preconfigured on smart phones since the beginning of
time. The iPhone did not by any means change the game here. Have you never
seen "Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry" before?

By default, most users are not savvy enough to realize that the signature is
something that can be modified and/or removed completely.

In any event, I modify my signature to read: "Message sent from a mobile
device, please excuse typos and brevity". This is a completely legitimate
practice (although subjective at the same time) in that if I am replying to an
e-mail, I want the recipient to know that I am not cutting them off short or
am attempting to be rude - particularly if my responses to said individual are
typically thorough with details.

If I am on a train ride and take the time to write a 2-3 paragraph e-mail on
my mobile device, I will simply just backspace the signature and be done with
it.

I am not attempting to portray a snob when I leave my signature in tact. Quite
the contrary -- I simply want to get a message across to someone who took the
time to write me an email in a timely fashion without offending them if my
response lacks proper email etiquette and length.

~~~
SamAtt
I'd emphasize the brevity point. I find messages from my phone are more like
text messages than full-on e-mails and some could interpret that brevity for
rudeness.

Plus a brief message with a typo or two says "I don't care about you" if sent
from the desktop. The same message says "you're so important that I responded
right away" if it's from a cell phone.

------
rdouble
I leave the "sent from my iphone" signature just to bug people who get
bothered by things like that.

------
ryanb
I leave it so people can understand why my responses are so brief.

------
schultzor
I change mine to "sent from phone" or something brand-neutral like that so any
terse language or misspellings might be excused by the recipient.

------
sh1mmer
I added my phone number after '--sent from my iPhone' so people can call me
while I'm on the go if they need to. I feel the signature works for me because
it reminds people about brevity. The only stuff I answer from my phone is
important, anything else can wait.

I guess I could change it from 'iPhone' but I don't see the point. Do I need
to pretend I don't use an Apple device?

------
rphlx
The EVO is worse. It's "Sent from my HTC EVO 4G on the Super Awesome Sprint 4G
Network - The World's First NOW! Network!1" or some ultra-long BS like that. I
might be exaggerating a bit, but not much. I guess it's an multi-vendor arms
race.

------
cmelbye
I leave it because it lets people know that I'm out and about, and I'm not
really going to be able to do much in terms of solving problems until I get
back to my laptop.

------
protomyth
Why do most VCRs still say 12:00? People generally only change stuff that
interests them or bugs them, and for most people this occupies neither
category.

------
papa
If you really wanted to show off that you had an iPhone you'd probably at
least want to say: "Sent from my White iPhone 4, 32GB with Retina Display" ;-)

But seriously, I imagine most people who have this signature in their mobile
emails have no idea how/where to change or disable it. The other reasons you
cite are legitimate possibilities, but probably to a much lesser extent.

------
sabj
The iPhone component - or "Verizon Wireless Blackberry", whatever it is -
infuriates me.

I changed my mobile signature on my Incredible to say "Sent from mobile." That
way, people know why the spelling might be bad, but I don't feel like I'm
being used for free advertising.

------
caryme
I have a friend who changed her gmail signature is "Sent from my iPhone" for
reason #2.

------
gte910h
I've had to "reset" my iPhone a number of times. Sent from my iphone is one of
the SMALLEST configuration details I worry about when resetting it.

This somewhat seems like someone is overly reading into something.

~~~
rationalbeaver
Whenever I see that line I can't help feeling like it's super-pretentious. I
have to remind myself that it's: A)Set by default, and B)Actually kind of
useful as an explanation for bad spelling and short responses.

------
SHOwnsYou
I've had my blackberry for over a year and send emails from it daily.

I never knew before now that it had a signature attached to it. Now that I
know, I have no idea how to change it (though trivial, I'm sure)

~~~
thyrsus
This article just prompted me to change my Blackberry signature: * In e-mail
application, Menu key * Select Options * Select Email Settings * edit text
beneath Use Auto Signature

~~~
SHOwnsYou
Thank you

------
Mankhool
I rebranded mine to help build MY business - not Apple's.

------
c1sc0
Summary: "They want to show off that they have an iPhone. They want to be
excused for typos or short sentences"

------
rphlx
I have a friend who used 'Sent from your iPhone' for a couple days when they
announced the browser exploits.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Mine says: "Sent from my iPad Nano" People always get a chuckle out of that,
so I leave it.

------
tehdik
Because people leave "Sent from my Blackberry" and "Sent from my Verizon
Wireless yada yada"

------
jamiequint
Inertia

------
superk
Probably cause most people don't send emails to themselves and know it's
there?

~~~
hboon
You can see it in the email when you compose.

------
br41n
i usually reply only when there's a problem and i want the people to know i'm
not at the computer so there's not much i can do :)

------
tkahn6
When I asked my father this, he said that he does this so his clients can see
that he's engaged in their business even when it's inconvenient for him.

